# Cracked dash on a G body? VEGAS!



## Luxury88 (Jun 20, 2009)

Got a 88 mc ls I'm workin on , the dash has 2 cracks on it jus wonderin how hard and how much it is to fix?????????? Gotta find a good upolstery shop!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Luxury88_@Dec 22 2009, 11:28 AM~16056471
> *Got a 88 mc ls I'm workin on , the dash has 2 cracks on it jus wonderin how hard and how much it is to fix?????????? Gotta find a good upolstery shop!!!
> *


you can fiberglass the entire dash, or you could glass the cracks and smooth them out and then get a upholstry guy to make a cover for it. Either way it might be best to take it out of your car


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

Here is a DIY thread http://www.montecarloss.com/community/ubbt...r=234025&page=1

You can buy a repo or have yours redone to look stock, but both will set you back about a grand (give or take a little)


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Dec 23 2009, 05:36 AM~16065873
> *Here is a DIY thread http://www.montecarloss.com/community/ubbt...r=234025&page=1
> 
> You can buy a repo or have yours redone to look stock, but both will set you back about a grand (give or take a little)
> *


I called a place and they wanted 2K for the dash and then 500 for the gauge cluster apron..... they are kicking rocks right now


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 23 2009, 01:45 PM~16068284
> *I called a place and they wanted 2K for the dash and then 500 for the gauge cluster apron..... they are kicking rocks right now
> *


Really? A while back I seen that Mikes Montes and Dixie Monte had reproduction dashes for about a grand. Not sure about their prices now.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I want to upholster mine.


----------



## Luxury88 (Jun 20, 2009)

Damm a G?? No wonder alot people be cruzin their rides with a dash cover!!!! Ha ha ha !! But I guess if u want it to look good u gotta pay !!!


----------



## Luxury88 (Jun 20, 2009)

Just read that thread you posted , it's alot of good info!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Dec 23 2009, 03:52 PM~16069017
> *Really? A while back I seen that Mikes Montes and Dixie Monte had reproduction dashes for about a grand. Not sure about their prices now.
> *


no this place recovered your dash as it was done at the factory. Plus shipping the dash wasnt included


----------



## ch3cy67 (Nov 15, 2006)

GET A DASH CAP...CHEAP AND LOOKS GREAT


----------



## guirway09 (Oct 3, 2009)

Can you retrofit a standard dash for the tach dash and how would it look...? has anyone done this and how did it look.....? 

thanks for any help.

boomer


----------



## Luxury88 (Jun 20, 2009)

A dash cap?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Luxury88_@Dec 26 2009, 11:00 AM~16093198
> *A dash cap?
> *


yeah there are really cheap and they do look good your dash will look original. I went with a full mold of mine you can get half dash caps or full dash caps you get it and it is a hard plastic but thin and is the exact mold of your dash you paint it the color you want and you glue it on easy as that and they run about 110 or so.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Here is a pic of the dash cap I had in my ride


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I had one on mine also
















only a half dash though


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

On an 88 LS


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 26 2009, 01:41 PM~16094221
> *I had one on mine also
> 
> 
> ...


I do remember you had the half one


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

yeah but if I did it again i'd go full.....No ****....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 26 2009, 01:49 PM~16094290
> *yeah but if I did it again i'd go full.....No ****....
> *


Yeah I went with the full one myself. That dude noah with the brown elco had his dash wrapped in leather and man it came out nice


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 26 2009, 12:50 PM~16094292
> *Yeah I went with the full one myself. That dude noah with the brown elco had his dash wrapped in leather and man it came out nice
> *


i bet
Aint the Elco and Monte dashes the same?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 26 2009, 01:53 PM~16094309
> *i bet
> Aint the Elco and Monte dashes the same?
> *


yes there exactly the same


----------



## Luxury88 (Jun 20, 2009)

Do you got a link or info on how to pic one up?? The rest of my interior is in great shape jus need to take care of the dash!!!! The info is appreciated!!!!!! TTT!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Luxury88_@Dec 26 2009, 05:37 PM~16095483
> *Do you got a link or info on how to pic one up?? The rest of my interior is in great shape jus need to take care of the dash!!!!  The info is appreciated!!!!!! TTT!!!!
> *


You can get them on ebay I just checked and probably original parts groupe or npd maybe the el camino store or dixie monte carlo


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Luxury88_@Dec 26 2009, 06:37 PM~16095483
> *Do you got a link or info on how to pic one up?? The rest of my interior is in great shape jus need to take care of the dash!!!!  The info is appreciated!!!!!! TTT!!!!
> *



http://www.dixiemontecarlodepot.com/

http://www.mikesmontes.com/


----------



## Luxury88 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks , I'll check it out ASAP!!!


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=478842&st=0


do it yourself


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

Vehicle Interior Parts
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1984-Monte-...sQ5fAccessories :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------

